# Pea Shoots



## Randi (Dec 19, 2014)

Found these at the grocery store. Wonder if it'd be ok to throw in for this weeks feeding? There's no peas, only the greens from them growing. Thanks for any input.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, the greens from most plants, are a good food source.


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Dec 19, 2014)

The Tortoise Table says "Do not feed"! http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=705

I wouldn't risk it...


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 19, 2014)

Tortoise table says no; Melissa Kaplan's site anapsid.org says yes...
Since about 20-25% of the diet of most Mediterranean torts is plants in the pea family, I feed this to mine. YMMV


----------



## Randi (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a Cherry Head Red Footed Tortoise, a little over 50 grams. I just thought it'd be a little something different for this week.

You feed pea shoots to yours?


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, but Red-foots are not _Testudo_. I would defer to those experienced keepers who understand your species.


----------

